# Just recieved pedigree analysis



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a 5 month old ABDA registered pitbull terrier. After doing some research I started to question the truth that the breeder told me. My pedigree analysis says that Bentley, my pit, includes Gray line based on Juan gotty, Denton, Turpin, Humes and Sasselli Grapevine. Something about chain Gang's Barney and his dam Tony's showtime. and on the dam side, razors edge, sierra, and empire. and then the grand sire is from j crenshaw's line and halls. bobby hall from texas. 

there are so many i can't make sense of it... what importance is all this... i guess what i'm asking is, are these well known?


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

I am far from an expert, but what I have learned on these boards is that those are american bully lines, not american pit bull terrier.

I am sure that someone with a lot more knowledge can give you info and try the search function. I have read about a few of those names rather recently too.

Hope you find the info you are looking for and welcome to the site!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I generally say its realy only in the first four gens that are worth reading for the future. Crenshaw and Hall were old dogmen who were into the matching of dogs back in the day. All of the line names you mentioned first up would obviously be the first few and they are all American Bully lines. Alot of the bullys when started were all ADBA regd as they all descended from ADBA APBT , these days the real Bully fanciers [the ones that care] do not reg their dogs with the ADBA, , the bully is now its own breed and should respectfully be treated that way, we dont have bullys in my country so i cant realy help you much about the bullys you have but i am sure there are lots of members here who can tell you everything you need to know. The smart thing to do would be to check out the Bully 101 section and i think there may even be a threrad on gotti and a razors edge thread aswell. They will also say that you should maybee consider changing the registration of your dog over to the American Bully registration as that is what will also help the breed stand up on its own four legs, andif you decided to show ect will help you get points under that name.

To make it easy you have an AMerican Bully and not an American Pit Bull Terrier.
There are tons of people here that would love to help you enjoy the site.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

I was thinking that I more than likely had an American bully, but he just doesn't look as "stocky" as they do and his head doesn't seem as large.. but everything that i read about his pedigree says otherwise... thanks for the insight though!


I also read posts on here so much that i figured i should join and ask questions of my own


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Juan gotti and razors edge are the ones that stand out to me most with bully lines. Do you have a pic?


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah here's on of the most recent and i posted some in the album section under Mangrum's Bentley









if i should post a closer one i can do that. thanks so much for the help


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Well from what I have learned is that there are different classes of bullies with different looks. I'm sure bully owners on this site or members who know more can give info on the classes and differences. I know of the classic bully class where they have a more athletic type build. At 5 months, he might still be a bit too young to tell how he will turn out as he grows. Did you meet his parents?


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

i was given pictures of his parents but i met his brother from a different litter. who at the time i believe was 7 months.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh ok, I just ask because maybe they could have given you an idea of how he will turn out.

He is a very handsome boy regardless!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Hes a real looker! At that age he has alot of filliing out to do i would say but he may not, there are plenty of bully owners here who have fit athletic bullies.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you very much I am proud of him regardless if i was given wrong information about him from his breeder or not


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you so much for the replies. i would have never questioned him until i took him to the vet and they looked at me funny when i said he was an APBT. If i do find out he is american bully i definitely will look into registering him under that.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

He seems to have the original bully appearance vs. the contemporary overly bulky bully image. He is a very handsome pup! I personal prefer bullies with longer legs and a leaner look vs. The short and chunked out ones. Definitely keep posting pics as he progresses into adulthood it will be neat to see how he fills out.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I think you will learn that the biggest part of the transition is happening right now and if you ask me its great. I honestly was never a fan of bullys simply because i hated those bully people calling or passing them off as a dog they are not. American Show ring terrier would suit more. I think you are def in the right place the bully owners here have completely swung my point of veiw around about them and its great to see them realy trying to develop their own strain and the way the shows and marketing [for the right reasons] is going they will only succeed.
Hang around it wont be long till one of them hooks you up.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Tony Moore, founder of the Greyline who owned Raider II and Showtime, bred bigger pit bulls with drive. Greyline has always been known for their working dog abilities and drive. Notorious Juan Gotti is nothing more than 100% Greyline dog and was produced by Tony Moore. Something questionable about Greyline is if Raider II was off of Chain Gang Barney. It has been stated that they hung papers because they did not have paperwork on Camacho at the time and Raider II is rumored to actually be off Camacho, not Chain Gang Barney.

 As for RE it would really depend on what RE dogs were used because not all RE blood is truly American Bully being that some were based on ADBA dogs, some AKC dogs, and some UKC show dogs.

 Grapevine Kennels stock stems from Watchdog blood and they are taller than the bully dogs you see today.

 OK going by what you said I found this ped for Grey Line's Raider II, whose sire was Chaingang Barney (supposedly) and the dam was Tony's Showtime.

Basically what I gather from what you have given is that your dog's history says American Bully; however, you are going to have a bigger (taller) dog than most of the bullies that are being bred today and your dog will have a lot of drive compared to the average American Bully.

From the picture you posted your boy is more classic looking and very nice. Do you have a better front/side shot of him? I'd love to see.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Tony Moore, founder of the Greyline who owned Raider II and Showtime, bred bigger pit bulls with drive. Greyline has always been known for their working dog abilities and drive. Notorious Juan Gotti is nothing more than 100% Greyline dog and was produced by Tony Moore. Something questionable about Greyline is if Raider II was off of Chain Gang Barney. It has been stated that they hung papers because they did not have paperwork on Camacho at the time and Raider II is rumored to actually be off Camacho, not Chain Gang Barney.
> 
> As for RE it would really depend on what RE dogs were used because not all RE blood is truly American Bully being that some were based on ADBA dogs, some AKC dogs, and some UKC show dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

here is a front/ side... my angle makes him look a little short but he's probably about 2 or 3 inches taller than perceived







.

and here is a side...










and his face... his snout has elongated slightly so not as flat anymore...


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

nice squisshy face for sure...give him lots of kisses for us!


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

bluefamily said:


> nice squisshy face for sure...give him lots of kisses for us!


do these dogs not give the best kisses? haha

I just wanted to thank everyone for helping me and it seems as if everyone actually WANTS to help. i know veterans of this site probably have to repeat themselves a lot so thank you...

I bought this puppy without knowing everything someone should know before they buy a new dog... with that said Bentley is the smartest pup i have EVER seen... ( which i'm comparing him to a basset hound my other dog lol ) I really have learned to absolutely love this breed ( be it either APBT or Bully ) My best friend had a APBT that would wipe his feet every time before he came inside... ( may he RIP he was stolen as what we suspect a bait dog )

Also, I am going to look into registering him under American Bully.... which has two benefits, 1. He will be under the correct breed, which as someone said, needs to happen for American Bully to really stand on its own "4" feet. 2. I think my town is fixing to outlaw APBT, and i don't think American Bully would be outlawed with that. i'll have to do more research... I'll burn his papers before i let someone tell me i have to get rid of him.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful pup you have.Pitbullmama nailed it for you.He will fill out nicely cant wait too see more.If you plan on showing ect. id dual register him with the abkc.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, please register him with the ABKC and I think you should try him out in the ring. He is a beautiful dog. I would register him ASAP as the ABKC will no longer be accepting single registrations as of mid year 2012 thus all dogs must be ABKC registered or have *ABKC *registered parentage. You should take him to a couple of bully shows so you can check out the scene and have an idea of what it is like. I was wondering if you have a link to his actual pedigree online because I would really like to look at it. Like I said, his history says he is Am Bully, but I think he will have a lot more drive than you might expect and will most definitely be taller. Good luck and let me know if you have any more questions. 
Also, are his ears cropped or are they naturally like that? @ what you said about BSL in your town.... Stay vigilant of what is going on because when it comes to BSL it doesn't matter if it is an APBT or an AM Bully because they are one in the same in their eyes. Most places, such as Ohio classify any dog as being a pit bull if it has the flowing characteristics: a short, squatty body, a large, flat head, a muscular neck, and a protruding jawbone. The problem with this description is that it could fit any dog.

*Registering with the ABKC*


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

I Will scan the pedigree and post as soon as I get home. We did get his ears cropped... Is there something wrong with them? His tips curl a little bit but we have taped ad taped and they curl right back up up. Got the show cut.

I would love to show him but he has a slight underbite... From what I've read isn't that not good? Also Mississippi doesn't have much of anything so I don't know where to even begin...


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Definitely a bully. He`s gorgeous. His face looks just like my friend`s bully pup, Paris.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

cboyd0606 said:


> I Will scan the pedigree and post as soon as I get home. We did get his ears cropped... Is there something wrong with them? His tips curl a little bit but we have taped ad taped and they curl right back up up. Got the show cut.
> 
> I would love to show him but he has a slight underbite... From what I've read isn't that not good? Also Mississippi doesn't have much of anything so I don't know where to even begin...


*Bully Shows Somewhat Close to You*

*Louisiana Bayou Bully Expo 2*
Saturday, May 28, 2011
Recreation District#1
Mandeville, LA 70448For More Information:
985-246-9102
Judges: Ron Ramos & Rolando Mata
STD/XL/P/CLS/EX

and

*Branch Brothers Kennel Presents LA Bayou Bully Classic*
Saturday, February 26, 2011
Lamar Dixon Center
9039 S. Saint Landry Ave
Gonzales, LA STD,XL,P,CL,EX,SB
For more information:
504-931-5392
Judge: TBA

I don't know how close these are to you.

Yes, an underbite is a fault that a dog can be penalized for; however, it is not a disqualification in the show ring.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

well the pedigree is way to big to scan so i have put in an order to have one emailed to me. i will post as soon as i get it.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

junkyard said:


> I generally say its realy only in the first four gens that are worth reading for the future. Crenshaw and Hall were old dogmen who were into the matching of dogs back in the day. All of the line names you mentioned first up would obviously be the first few and they are all American Bully lines. Alot of the bullys when started were all ADBA regd as they all descended from ADBA APBT , these days the real Bully fanciers [the ones that care] do not reg their dogs with the ADBA, , the bully is now its own breed and should respectfully be treated that way, we dont have bullys in my country so i cant realy help you much about the bullys you have but i am sure there are lots of members here who can tell you everything you need to know. The smart thing to do would be to check out the Bully 101 section and i think there may even be a threrad on gotti and a razors edge thread aswell. They will also say that you should maybee consider changing the registration of your dog over to the American Bully registration as that is what will also help the breed stand up on its own four legs, andif you decided to show ect will help you get points under that name.
> 
> To make it easy you have an AMerican Bully and not an American Pit Bull Terrier.
> There are tons of people here that would love to help you enjoy the site.


wow ur on a roll...great posting bro :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

FINALLY got the pedigree 

but having trouble putting the link to it...


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrator/My%20Documents/My%20Word/Cayla/cayla/7GenPedigreeBentley.pdf


this may work if copied and pasted into search bar


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

cboyd0606 said:


> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrator/My%20Documents/My%20Word/Cayla/cayla/7GenPedigreeBentley.pdf
> 
> this may work if copied and pasted into search bar


Open a new tab and bring up the pedigree. Select the link in the search bar, right click, and select copy. Then go to the reply part of this thread and you will see font option buttons and another button with a globe. Click the globe and hit ctrl+v which pastes the link in the box and click ok. Then click submit and it should work. The link you posted looks like the link of the temp file it is stored in on your computer.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Open a new tab and bring up the pedigree. Select the link in the search bar, right click, and select copy. Then go to the reply part of this thread and you will see font option buttons and another button with a globe. Click the globe and hit ctrl+v which pastes the link in the box and click ok. Then click submit and it should work. The link you posted looks like the link of the temp file it is stored in on your computer.


when they sent me the pedigree the only sent the pdf so i'm having trouble figuring out how to open it up on the internet. When i right click on it and tell it to open with firefox it gives me the address i posted before...

I'm feel really dumb at the moment


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrator/My%20Documents/My%20Word/Cayla/cayla/7GenPedigreeBentley.pdf

this is all it will do... Stupid space computer and all its mutiny.....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

cboyd0606 said:


> file:///C:/Documents and Settings/A...s/My Word/Cayla/cayla/7GenPedigreeBentley.pdf
> 
> this is all it will do... Stupid space computer and all its mutiny.....


Check your pms


----------

